# I photographed feetsball??????



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes folks, there really must have been a tear in the fabric of the space-time continuem!  I photographed feetsball!!  This is a local high-school team who have hired me to do their T&I photos this year, and as a courtesy, I offered to come out and photograph a few of their home games when I was available.  This particular game was against Seattle Prep, and unfortunately didn't go well for the Belmont Bulldogs.

Given that I know exactly the sum of the square-root of four-fifths of f***-all about football, I would appreciate as well as general comments, any input on what makes a really good football photo (aside from background; this is a community stadium and the background sucks on three sides, and the sun was on the fourth...   ).


1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





8.


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey there! 

Good shots overall. I shoot High school Football all over my county and to me it really comes down to the shot you want to achieve. The only one I don't like is #8. While it's a cool shot, I'm not a big fan of back shots. #5 is a relatively nice grab for where you were, I like it. If you're selling to parents or highlighting a player, ones like #6 are perfect. It's always nice when you can make out who the player clearly is. #3 is a pretty cool angle and I like it. For someone who doesn't know a whole lot about Football, you did good! It's a sport I love shooting and I'd be pleased with your shots. As for lighting... don't even complain! Shooting these games at night with High school stadium lighting is not fun. Lots of editing!  

Sorry for this really con-jumbled reply. Don't usually critique or give my opinion on others work. Figured I'd give it a go since I've been shooting Football for the past few years. 

Nice shots! :-D


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 4, 2016)

photoshop a jetpack on the guy in #3. 



seriously. 




like, really...go get that done. 
epicness like that cant wait.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 4, 2016)

All look good to me, #5 is awesome


----------



## Designer (Sep 4, 2016)

Flag #75 - Hands to the face.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2016)

Luke345678 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Good shots overall. I shoot High school Football all over my county and to me it really comes down to the shot you want to achieve. The only one I don't like is #8. While it's a cool shot, I'm not a big fan of back shots. #5 is a relatively nice grab for where you were, I like it. If you're selling to parents or highlighting a player, ones like #6 are perfect. It's always nice when you can make out who the player clearly is. #3 is a pretty cool angle and I like it. For someone who doesn't know a whole lot about Football, you did good! It's a sport I love shooting and I'd be pleased with your shots. As for lighting... don't even complain! Shooting these games at night with High school stadium lighting is not fun. Lots of editing!
> 
> ...


Thanks, appreciate the critique.  These are just a "donation" to the team since I'll be getting a pretty decent amount from them in their T&I.


pixmedic said:


> photoshop a jetpack on the guy in #3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I should!


jcdeboever said:


> All look good to me, #5 is awesome


Thanks JC! 


Designer said:


> Flag #75 - Hands to the face.


Again, in English?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 4, 2016)

#5 for the win.......... Nice set John. Jealous of the light.


----------



## Designer (Sep 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Flag #75 - Hands to the face.
> ...


Illegal contact.  Should be a penalty.  (The nearest official is supposed to throw his yellow flag to indicate that he saw the infraction.)


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice set John. I think you might consider cropping  #2,#3 #6 and # 7  down a little tighter.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2016)

ronlane said:


> #5 for the win.......... Nice set John. Jealous of the light.


Thanks Ron!  I guess it's the studio guy me in, but I was complaining constantly about the intermittent clouds that were blowing over and changing things! 


Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Ahhh...  he was still alive after; is that really a penalty then?


MSnowy said:


> Nice set John. I think you might consider cropping  #2,#3 #6 and # 7  down a little tighter.


Thanks Mike!  Any chance you could show me what you're thinking as far as crops?  My goal was to show the action, rather than just 1-2 specific players, but I'm very interested in any ways to improve them.


----------



## Designer (Sep 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Ahhh...  he was still alive after; is that really a penalty then?


You might be surprised at how "pansy-fied" the game has become.  Lots of stuff no longer allowed, either because somebody might get injured, or because it would give one side an advantage over the other side.

Unreal.

I am not a fan of American style football for many reasons.  Too many to list here in this thread.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > #5 for the win.......... Nice set John. Jealous of the light.
> ...



Come to OK and shoot some of the friday nights on the fields that we have. You will not complain about day time football games again.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Yes folks, there really must have been a tear in the fabric of the space-time continuem!  I photographed feetsball!!  This is a local high-school team who have hired me to do their T&I photos this year, and as a courtesy, I offered to come out and photograph a few of their home games when I was available.  This particular game was against Seattle Prep, and unfortunately didn't go well for the Belmont Bulldogs.
> 
> Given that I know exactly the sum of the square-root of four-fifths of f***-all about football, I would appreciate as well as general comments, any input on what makes a really good football photo (aside from background; this is a community stadium and the background sucks on three sides, and the sun was on the fourth...   ).
> 
> ...


Nice set! I really like 3 , 4, and 5.


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice. What I wouldn't give to shoot a day game. LOL I'm stuck with ISO 12,800 and field lights that drop off all over the place.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice action set.  For someone who "claims" they don't do action shots, your shots seem to catch the peak action pretty well.  Don't know what f-stop you used, but perhaps shooting wide open with a telephoto would reduce the background to a blur?   My camera gear doesn't allow me to focus on action, so if I could get shots like you did, I'd say well done.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Nice. What I wouldn't give to shoot a day game. LOL I'm stuck with ISO 12,800 and field lights that drop off all over the place.


That would definitely Hoover!


pgriz said:


> Nice action set.  For someone who "claims" they don't do action shots, your shots seem to catch the peak action pretty well.  Don't know what f-stop you used, but perhaps shooting wide open with a telephoto would reduce the background to a blur?   My camera gear doesn't allow me to focus on action, so if I could get shots like you did, I'd say well done.


Most of these were at f4; I considered dropping to 2.8, but figured that wouldn't make a huge amount of different to the background at those distances, and wanted a little more "safety" area around the point of focus.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2016)

Well first of all, I'm from the south, where we play FOOTBALL. Call it Feetsball down here, and you'll likely be escorted out. LOL

#1 and 2 are ok, but uninspiring. #3 would only be interesting, if he levitated to that position, or dived nose first into the turf. #4 maybe, but without faces it isn't that interesting. #5 is a money shot, though I'd crop it tigher. Same holds true on #6, crop in tight so you can really see the expressions on their faces. #7 & 8 back to the same comments on 1&2.

That said I'd give my eye teeth to get the colors and sharpness you have on these images.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks!  The photography side of it I have no problem with, but I'm not really sure what constitutes a "good" football image, but since all the team had previously were a few cell phone snaps and the occasional mom/dad with a camera, they're quite happy.


----------

